# Back to Work ...



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

....now that can be taken both ways yes I am going back to work tomorrow and lets hope I get the back to work.

It's been a mighty long haul 75 working days missed! I am a bit nervous as I am still in a bit of pain throughout the day but if they weren't so short sighted and give me a paid phased return then I would be a lot happier.

But considering the current jobs market and I do love my job I do want to go back and am quite looking forward to it. Am not a benefit claimant or want to be either. 

I know it may be a slow healing process just as long as the acute pain doesn't come back as Gloria Gaynor says "I will survive as long as I have had my weatabix" oh sorry wrong song!!!

I have kept the postages numbers up for past three months lost some so called friends along the way but who cares obviously they didn't!

I have a fitness regime to start or continue but increase shortly and have lost 2 stones in the process.....

So gulp its not a farewell as I have paid me subs  its dust ya self off and lets start over again!

Greenie :lol:

PS big thanks to everyone who has bucked me up and given me very good advice and laughed and cried with me.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Go girl go!

Dick


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

Best foot forward eh? Do hope all goes well, and that the slow recovery continues. Take it careful and not be in too much of a hurry.

Take Care

Polo (Beth)


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Oh oh oh am crying   

Its been a long hard slog back to semi fitness but at least you didn't throw in the towel. Nearly lost yerr marbles mind and some fair weather friends, but you gained a stalker or seven and a set of serial thankers so all was not lost!!!!!

The postage numbers have never been so good and at least you have not lost your charm wit and repartee did think your sense of humour had left the building, oh wait that wasn't me!!!!!!!!

Bestest good luck for tomorrow wee pal mwah mwah


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We all wish you the best and hope that your return to work is less traumatic than you fear. :? 

I was there 22 years ago having broken my hip buying petrol and was off School for 6 months then back part-time gradually building up again, I was shattered at the end of the day, so DO NOT TRY TO PLAN TOO MUCH FOR THE EVENINGS / WEEKENDS for now (capitals to emphasise how important I consider that to be). :wink: 

We all look forward to posts stressing how well it has gone,  

Dave


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

G'luck, G'luck, G'luck!!

Ca


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Hope all goes well for you. 

Sue


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hope the day was not too bad and your coleagues could still recognise you.

Cheers


dave p


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Good luck, hope the day goes well for you. 

It will be not time before you feel like you've never been away and are wishing your next holiday would hurry up.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I survived!

I got in bit earlier to show willing and then had a really easy day - had to have a lay down for an hour half way through and was best thing I did sick room is nice and cool and dark with a bed! zzzzzzz

They have decided to give me back the hols I thought I had lost due to lack of being there and now doing alternate days for 2 weeks bonza!

Ache a bit now so am off to bed shortly!

Onwards and upwards - twas lovely talking to adults!

Greenie


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Greenie

So glad to hear that you are now back in the saddle so to speak.

A loss of 2 stone as well. Take it easy for the first week as you will be so exhausted.

Take care

Sonja


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Ooh, missed this post yesterday so didn't wish you luck. Glad to hear it went well.  

Viv


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hopefully you will be too busy to attempt another hijack of MHF then. :lol: :lol: 

Best of luck.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

litcher said:


> Ooh, missed this post yesterday so didn't wish you luck. Glad to hear it went well.
> 
> Viv


I missed it too. I'm glad you've recovered enough to go back to work and hope all goes well.

Chris


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes I missed this post yesterday, so it's no use wishing you well as you have posted an been an done it, so can I say keep your pecker up as it were, an muddle your way through, Frank


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Well done Greenie. Glad it went well today and each day forward should get just a little bit better.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Back to Work*



greenasthegrass said:


> I survived!
> 
> I got in bit earlier to show willing and then had a really easy day - had to have a lay down for an hour half way through and was best thing I did sick room is nice and cool and dark with a bed! zzzzzzz
> 
> ...


Well done Greenie,
If you go in early every morning, you won't need to feel guilty  of having to take a power nap every day.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Glad your first day back at work went well.
Hopefully you haven't done any long lasting damage to your back.
Well done on losing 2 stones - how did you do it?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Well Drew started off making me SW soup and as I was a captive audience ie in bed I had to eat it which actually was quite easy as its delish (just a pile of veg really). Then I felt sorry for myself and as I couldn't bend down to the crisp and goody drawer that was a bonus. Also taking painkillers I lost my appetite and was aware that if I stuffed and didn't more then I would make my back worse.

So in conclusion eat less - do more or eat less and do nothing still works!

The physio has just booked me in to geriatric back care - am gutted am I a geriatric at 44?

Can't drive very well yet well the car - van is ok due to lovely driving position but its the twisting getting out of car that is the problem.

Thanks for all your best wishes. Am taking no hostages ha!

Greenie


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Well done you!!! glad to hear it all went ok , I remember my sister being off for 7 months with her back and ended up going back as a teacher and laying on a plastic sun bed to teach alot of her lessons as the pain got too much. 

I am in the process of going back to work after 11 years off , thankfully not due to illness just having a child and running my Ebay business. Leaving it in Andy's capable hands and I am going back to 12 hour a day shifts but very excited about it. :lol: :lol: 

Hope it carries on getting easier and less painful for you. 

Mandy


----------

